# DWR Pheasant release map/link



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So I had looked at the online map with areas they may release Pheasants. I noticed an area at the Northern end of Utah lake, when I looked at it there was no info. I called the DWR and they told me they see it on the map, but “maybe” they need to have the map people update it because it looks like it’s a park and residential area. They had no other info than that. I asked if anyone else might know and was told “no one has any more info than that”

Does anyone on here know anything about the area I am speaking about on release map ? I was looking for a close spot to take my 10 yr old during the week.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

guner said:


> So I had looked at the online map with areas they may release Pheasants. I noticed an area at the Northern end of Utah lake, when I looked at it there was no info. I called the DWR and they told me they see it on the map, but "maybe" they need to have the map people update it because it looks like it's a park and residential area. They had no other info than that. I asked if anyone else might know and was told "no one has any more info than that"
> 
> Does anyone on here know anything about the area I am speaking about on release map ? I was looking for a close spot to take my 10 yr old during the week.


Yeah I thought that area was a little peculiar. I know they added 10 new areas or so around the lake so I would say it is legit- especially if and only if it's county ground beyond the park...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I will have to call Sheriff and check. Firing weapons in a restricted area (city limits) would be not a good thing. Especially since there is a park/playground right in the area. I don’t need my face on 5:00 news!!


----------



## Lyonslloyd (Nov 1, 2019)

Is the manti medows planted for pheasants


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a link to the map in the other thread "Ditch Chickens"

But here is a link for you

https://utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=69f779caa7994844985a0280118029a3


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The areas by Powell Slough and AF Harbor look legit but I don't know first hand. That spot there behind the UDOT building is public land but you will need waders to hunt the area that is far enough away from the building to shoot legally.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am sure that there are legal areas to shoot them if they are releasing them into those areas. You are just going to have to know what direction your shots are going not to cause problems.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It appears there is some Lehi City owned land right in there, and most of the rest is BLM. You’ll really want to verify where city limits end though. 

Keep in mind, Utah Lake is a navigable waterway, so it is owned by the state, along with its beds.


----------

